# 10B8 location poll: Where are you??



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Where are you, and have you gotten 10B8 yet? Also, post your manufacturer (500 or 300)....curious to see if anyone with a 300 box is getting an upgrade...)

Just curious is this update is location dependent...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

From the few that have been reported, it seems to be taking the traditional "West > East" approach.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do I count?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you EVER??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1, 2, 3, 574.... guess not.. 

PS: That is what I had to do at my new job today... While waiting for the network intall guy, I had to help to inventory at a Jewlery store... I had over a $250,000 of braclets in my hands at one time...


----------



## jlbunting (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm in UT and still no update. Just checked at 9:30PM MST


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Uhhhhh 1, 2, 3, 574? If thats how you counted I think they need to redo that inventory.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well the release is just "Slipping" through your fingers...

Badum....

*Thank You, Thank You.... I'll be here all week... Tip your waiters*


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do I count?


"Rub it in" will ya!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well the release is just "Slipping" through your fingers...
> 
> Badum....
> 
> *Thank You, Thank You.... I'll be here all week... Tip your waiters*


All week? Do you think if we tip enough they might "slip" you some bad clams? :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> "Rub it in" will ya!


Would you like that with... or without salt?



Sorry to take the thread off track... us mods are a little "silly" tonight.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Would you like that with... or without salt?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to take the thread off track... us mods are a little "silly" tonight.


Neither.........................  Bad for the "cholesterol"

Sorry Syphix, my apologies.  "Silly" is an understatement. :lol:


----------



## Chris5323 (Mar 20, 2006)

Back on track here....Just forced it on both my 15's....love the new FF feature...I'm on the west coast.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

In Seattle. Have not received it automatically on either (of 2) R15's.

Tried a forced download on one of the units, and it said it was downloading 10AF, but when it finished, it was at 10B8.

So it is available in Seattle if you force it.

Carl

p.s. - I can only vote once, but actually I have 2 inputs, pacific time zone and yes (on one unit forced), pacific time zone and no (on the other - automatic).


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> From the few that have been reported, it seems to be taking the traditional "West > East" approach.


So we're finally getting something first out here in the remote, primitive West?

It's about time!:lol:


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Salt Lake City, UT has it. Just forced upgrade using 02468. I LOVE the 30 sec skip.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay, so no one east of the Mississippi has gotten it yet (other than Earl)...interesting...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

0-2-4-6-8 worked for me in Tucson...


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Nothing in KS yet, tried to force but did not get. (Humax-500)


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1, 2, 3, 574.... guess not..
> 
> PS: That is what I had to do at my new job today... While waiting for the network intall guy, I had to help to inventory at a Jewlery store... I had over a $250,000 of braclets in my hands at one time...


Temptation Abounds! How did the song go? 
"Go On, Take the Money and RUN!

(Just Kidding!):lol:


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

By the way, I haven't gotten it here in the "sticks" yet. I live in the Central Time Zone.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> Nothing in KS yet, tried to force but did not get. (Humax-500)


I ask one and all to please forgive my ignorance, but how do you perform a "force" on the update?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Restart the DVR (either by pressing the red button inside the access card door, or through the setup menu's).

When the first startup screen with text comes up, hit "0 2 4 6 8" and nothing else. It will not respond in any way but start downloading the most recent software that your box has been approved for (which could just be the same one that's already installed). This will take about 15 minutes.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

And, it may take a minute or two before you even see it go to the software download screen. Be patient, and do not press 02468 more than once.

Carl


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl - do the software updates come via spotbeams so they can control where they send it, or how do they slowly spool it out?

Also, has ANYONE with a 300 series gotten an update? If so, what's the code for the new software??


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

syphix said:


> Restart the DVR (either by pressing the red button inside the access card door, or through the setup menu's).
> 
> When the first startup screen with text comes up, hit "0 2 4 6 8" and nothing else. It will not respond in any way but start downloading the most recent software that your box has been approved for (which could just be the same one that's already installed). This will take about 15 minutes.


Thank you syphix and carl6 for the help. I appreciate it.

Have A Great Day!

Ron


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

syphix said:


> Restart the DVR (either by pressing the red button inside the access card door, or through the setup menu's).
> 
> When the first startup screen with text comes up, hit "0 2 4 6 8" and nothing else. It will not respond in any way but start downloading the most recent software that your box has been approved for (which could just be the same one that's already installed). This will take about 15 minutes.


Thank you for your help. Have a Great Day!

Ron


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

syphix said:


> Earl - do the software updates come via spotbeams so they can control where they send it, or how do they slowly spool it out?
> 
> Also, has ANYONE with a 300 series gotten an update? If so, what's the code for the new software??


They have multiple ways to control who can see it.
DMA's, area codes, zip codes, time zones, access card ranges...


----------



## dmichaels1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Earl - How about suggesting to your contact that they do and East > West update
once in a while. It's the same either way and might make us East coasters happier.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have 2 R15's. I forced the download on one a couple of days ago, but was going to wait and see when the other one got it automatically. This morning it still had not come, so being impatient, I went ahead and forced the download on the second R15.

In Seattle. The new software is obviously in the data stream, but is not automatically installing yet.

Carl


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

No sign of it in Evanston, IL. My finger is twitching for the 30sec slip. I keep turning it on to check, and when 10B8 isn't there (sob) I turn it off again. Where o where


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Any word on when this is going to everyone ? I can force an update and see but hate losing my guide data if I dont have to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As of right now.... nothing has changed yet.
I have an email in to get an update.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

The advantage the East Coast has is if it really fouls up we won't get it. I am in no hurry until I see the SL problem is resolved as I won't make it my primary box before that. It would be nice if the newest box could be the primary, there's lots of features I like on it but the primary purpose of a DVR has to be met first.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> the primary purpose of a DVR has to be met first.


Agree 100%. Shame not many see that.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Again, it's a usage level thing. If you only have a few SL's it's easy to watch, and delete repeats as you see them. It's much improved in that now it's getting ALL the shows, the problem is that if I don't weed the repeats out, they sometimes cancel my first runs of other shows. I can't find a good prioritization that eliminates the problem so I was hoping this update fixes it. I see no comments in the SL box so it's either fixed or no one has tested it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Again, it's a usage level thing. If you only have a few SL's it's easy to watch, and delete repeats as you see them. It's much improved in that now it's getting ALL the shows, the problem is that if I don't weed the repeats out, they sometimes cancel my first runs of other shows. I can't find a good prioritization that eliminates the problem so I was hoping this update fixes it. I see no comments in the SL box so it's either fixed or no one has tested it.


If the 28 or 30 day rule was working it would also cut down on alot of this.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> It's much improved in that now it's getting ALL the shows


I really dont think this is 100% cured yet.  I still, as of last night, found a SL with no shows to record then when doing a Find or using the guide there they are. This was a SL that I already deleted and remade after the last update. The show was on last night and when I noticed it was not being recorded thats when I went looking for why not. Next weeks show was also not there and I manually had to add it.


----------



## Jetszone (Apr 18, 2006)

Still nothing here yet


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea when the 10B8 update will start heading east ? I thought we might see it today, no luck so far....


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I still dont have it I been trying the force download and nothing happens


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Not here in central Texas yet. I even tried to force it a time or two. Maybe next week.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

nothing in Ohio either:nono:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Per my "dream" this update will be pulled and another with more fixes released next week. Remember this was only a "dream" I had but this rollout seems to be taking much longer.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Per my "dream" this update will be pulled and another with more fixes released next week. Remember this was only a "dream" I had but this rollout seems to be taking much longer.


Yeah I noticed that too.... Longer roll out to actually fix less..... Maybe the boxes that already got it are going to go dark soon. :eek2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Per my "dream" this update will be pulled and another with more fixes released next week. Remember this was only a "dream" I had but this rollout seems to be taking much longer.


I think it's been about the same amount of time. Last time it took 2 weeks for it to go "live" to everyone. It's just been a little more then a week and a half now.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't mind not getting it as long as when I do, they get it right.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Latest Update is that is still being evaluated and so far, all is well

It is on track to go "live" next week


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know what "full release" means, I tried 02468 just now and it still downloaded 10AF. Sob.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"Full Release" - Available for everyone.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> "Full Release" - Available for everyone.


Am I chopped liver


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

psweig said:


> Am I chopped liver


No, Earl was saying that "Full Release" means Available for everyone. He didn't say it was in full release yet. That won't happen till next week. Right now only the west coast has it and only if they have forced the upgrade. The rest of us will get it next week when it goes to a full release. Don't waste your time trying to force the download.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> No, Earl was saying that "Full Release" means Available for everyone. He didn't say it was in full release yet. That won't happen till next week. Right now only the west coast has it and only if they have forced the upgrade. The rest of us will get it next week when it goes to a full release. Don't waste your time trying to force the download.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be snotty  I misread a post by Earl and thought it was in full release.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

psweig said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be snotty  I misread a post by Earl and thought it was in full release.


Neither was I. That's cool we've all misread our fair share of posts.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

since the roll out has been going on for sometime now, why not re-open the poll and delete the votes and retake it? Just a suggestion....


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

dodge boy said:


> since the roll out has been going on for sometime now, why not re-open the poll and delete the votes and retake it? Just a suggestion....


I'll have to leave that up to the mods (if it's even possible...we may just have to create a new thread & poll...), as I can't seem to be able to do that.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Hm.... not yet here in the East... I vote that this NOT be a poll, since polls aren't for things that change over time. What say?

(Now, I know it's hard to de-poll a thread...  ) I'd lock this one and make a new thread. But how you keep track of the stats, I have no idea.... Just my $0.02.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

leesweet said:


> I vote that this NOT be a poll, since polls aren't for things that change over time. What say?


Agree with that. If I voted last week that I didn't get the upgrade, that vote remains even after I do get it.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

leesweet said:


> I vote that this NOT be a poll, since polls aren't for things that change over time. What say?


I agree with that...NOW. When I created the poll, I just wanted a quick reply as to who/where the release was happening (hence the reason I had the poll close on 4/19). Feel free to use this thread to announce when you've received the release.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, too bad you can't make a 'status' 'poll', which you can change to match the current situation. But what you gonna do?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Still no joy here in Mudville.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Checked mine before work on 4/26 no one up ther loves me :crying:


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Got my upgrade during the night on May 4th approx. 3AM


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

I am in Las Vegas, NV. and still nothing?
I really want that "slip" feature.


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

ghstbstr said:


> I am in Las Vegas, NV. and still nothing?
> I really want that "slip" feature.


I could hardly wait for the updates to find out that our version, the 300 is not scheduled for an update as of yet.

D does not know when this version will be updated. I am so dissapointed:nono2:


----------



## jwhitehurst (May 4, 2006)

Eastern coast (GA) and my 10B8 update came through at 4am this morning (5/3/06).


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

I've just returned from a business road trip and I got it yesterday. NE Georgia here.


----------

